# Spinning-lap waste or mill ends



## Cdambro

Well, I learned something else today.....maybe only about 5,000 more new things to learn about spinning? Lol. Have any of you spinners used lap waste/mill ends? If so, did they work out ok? Not worth it? Apparently, you don't know what you are getting until you get it and then, it isn't labeled. Thanks.


----------



## wordancer

I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Longtimer

Google "lap waste mill ends spinning" 
There are many links the above YouTube is just one example. It gave much information in five minutes.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I spun some yarn that wound up as lace out of merino laps. There were a few little bits that had some black grease on them, and I had to pull that out. The major problem with it was that it just wasn't in one long strip. Bits averaged from two to five or six yards long. It was really cheap and first quality and a dream to spin.

This was one individual experience, and I might have a different experience with laps from somewhere else.


----------



## dtjacobson

I have, for many years. My favorite comes from Jagger Brothers, and is the 50/50 merino/silk "waste" from making Zephyr. A while back, I also had the opportunity to spin some real "Beast," the luscious roving that Brown Sheep Yarn Company made from their yarn-making waste (Beast was the name of their big, ancient, now retired, carding machine; the name has now become synonymous with multi-colored roving).

The mills that sell waste are usually very good about identifying the fibers; if you're getting the waste through a jobber/3rd party, they also should be able to identify the fiber content. If you're looking for good waste, Jagger Bros. sells their own waste; Brown Sheep waste is available through The Sheep Shed.


----------



## mama879

The sheep shed site is confusing. Jagger Bros is hard to. How do you purchase from them they are whole sale ?


----------



## dtjacobson

If you call Jagger Bros., they're very nice to deal with. IIRC, there's usually a 1-pound minimum purchase, and waste is sold by the pound. My notes put it at $5/pound, but the price may have gone up slightly in the past year.

Sheep Shed Studio is Carol Lee, a well-known fiber artist. If you see something you like on her website, you simply send her an email, and she'll email you back.

It's important to remember that the vast majority of fiber arts-related businesses are extremely small (1-2 people), and don't necessarily spend a lot of time or money to have slick websites with online shopping carts.


----------

